# SVS 7-Channel Amp at CES



## BTT917 (May 8, 2007)

Caught this over on the _Secrets_ website:

_"The BOS-TA1 is a 7.1 channel amplifier priced around $1000 that actually exceeds the power of most AV receivers- 250W, 4 0hm (stereo- 150 watt, 8 ohm) This is definitely an item to go on your wish list for Christmas 2010!"_

 

 

http://cave.hometheaterhifi.com/profiles/blogs/cynthia-reports-on-day-1


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, I didnt know they were planning that one. I wander how it sounds. Is it a digital amp I wonder?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

With what look like large filters on the outputs and the close proximity of the output stages I would say that it likely is a digital amp. To produce that kind of power in that size unit it must be very efficient.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That and the lack of a big transformer. If its a performer, and we all know SVS has a great track record in that respect, it'd make for a nice piece of slick kit in your system, nice and discreet. Not sure I'm so struck on the printed on logo though, I like things to look a bit more expensive.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm curious to see its performance! I didn't know they were working on something like this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, I responded to this post Saturday. I wonder what happened to it?

SVS really kept this under wraps, I never heard a peep about them developing this. It looks really interesting. I wonder what it will really sell for? $1000 seems a little high.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Very interesting, look forward to some feedback on this amp and how it performs...


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

It is an ICE power amp. I have a few more pictures of the SVS meeting room at http://picasaweb.google.com/robbroy/CES2010#.

-Robb


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ice power, hmm thats got me a little more interested. I also note a sneak of the SB13 :T amongst others. Looks like SVS have a busy 2010 planned :clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ICE power amps are becoming more and more popular now and so they should as they perform so well, I run the Rotel 1575 and it has loads of power but is so efficient...


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I have an ICEPowered Amp and I really like it. It got a bad rap back several years ago, but the technology has come a long, long way since then. Glad to see SVS jumping on the amp bandwagon, too!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if this means that SVS will be building their own plate amps for their subs? They have been using the digital plate amps from BASH for some time now.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Is that 250w all channels or just in stereo? Looks interesting though. If you need something compact this could fill the bill.


----------

